# Salamanca



## HappyDog (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi. Anyone of good place to stopover in Salamanca?


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We have stopped at Regio, behind the hotel which has a restaurant and offer reduced price to campers. Pay at reception, not a fantastic site but showers etc. and ok for a one night stopover en route.

Can be found in ACSI book.

Keith


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We used the Camping Cheque site "Camping Ruta De La Plata". Good and clean.
Incidentally, if you buy CCheques at 16 Euros just now you will get you nights stay for 12.95 GBP because of the exchange rate! Beat that!

Another aside. If you are going further South on the Ruta De La Plata, the is a Brit run Municipal site at Carceres Camping La Ciudad. Each pitch has its own bathroom shed... Works well, we thought.

Patrick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is also Camping Don Quijote ( ACSI 16 euros) which is within cycling distance of the city centre along a good riverside cycle path. A clean, friendly site.

N 40 deg 58'30
W 5 deg 36' 11

There is a bus stop reasonably close by as well.

( NB both Regio and Ruta de la Plata sites in Salamanca are ACSI 16 euros as well)

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you prefer to stop off grid then there is a car park by a disused church just by the river, 5 minute stroll over the bridge to the Cathedral from here. Water tap in square but no other facs.
Mixed parking so not to everyones taste and only suitable for vans up to about 6.5 mtrs - N40.95471 W5.66809

Overnight parking is also tolerated at the carpark to the side of the nearby Lidl - N40.95769 W5.67640

There is a motorhome service point about 3 km away at the Carbajosa de la Sagrada Repsol Garage according to CC-Infos - N40.93965 W5.65502

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Useful info, but don't waste your breath on the OP.

He hasn't been on since 7th December, and hasn't responded to any of his three questions - even to say "thanks"!

Looks like he's going to Ancona, Corsica, Croatia and Salamanca!!! Shades of Shuggy/Rocky? :roll: 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Agreed Dave, I knew it was an old thread but in the spirit of a good forumite (is that a word?) I thought I'd post the info anyway as it might be of use to others heading that way.

 

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thought so Pete.

Good info is never wasted . . . . except on those who don't bother to come back and look at it!! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi,
We stay for one night at Camping Olimpia. Ok for stopover.

On A-62 Km 225. Restaurant is quite good, usually €10 for 3 course.

www.campingolimpia.es

Al.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
I will thank you all,having "Trunked" up and down a fair bit that way,we have relocated to Portugal at last,so can travel at leisure. I have often seen the towns each side,but Palencia Aire was the staging post LOL.(Very good. Walk into town/cafes or down by the river with the growler).
So,armed with your information i can take it easy..(Don't let the sound of your own wheels drive you crazy....DOH).
Thanks again.
hulltramper aka...Eduardo


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

peejay said:


> If you prefer to stop off grid then there is a car park by a disused church just by the river, 5 minute stroll over the bridge to the Cathedral from here. Water tap in square but no other facs.
> Mixed parking so not to everyones taste and only suitable for vans up to about 6.5 mtrs - N40.95471 W5.66809
> 
> Overnight parking is also tolerated at the carpark to the side of the nearby Lidl - N40.95769 W5.67640
> ...


Another vote here for the spot by Lidl. we have used it several times now, and its still only a fairly short walk across the river to the city centre.

last time we passed the spot by the cathedral it looked like the entry had been changed to make it difficult/impossible to get in.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stayed at Rejio - bit old and tired but OK. Theres a great Car Museum in the town also...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stayed at Rejio - bit old and tired but OK. Theres a great Car Museum in the town also...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *makems wrote:-* last time we passed the spot by the cathedral it looked like the entry had been changed to make it difficult/impossible to get in.


Good point, it is awkward.

There is no access to the parking area from the roundabout if approaching from the main East/West dual carriageway (Via Helmantica) that runs adjacent to the river.

You need to approach from the North and cross the bridge on Ave Reys de Espana, then there is a right filter into the parking area at the roundabout just after crossing the river. As far as I know that is the only way in.

All that should make sense if you look on streetview...

http://tinyurl.com/qb7fb4c

Pete


----------

